# Clausing 8540 horizontal mill in South Dakota



## 38Bill (Apr 11, 2018)

Looks like a nice little machine.

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/tls/d/clausing-8540-horizontal-mill/6555772695.html


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Apr 12, 2018)

Wow! Super nice.


----------



## Sleddog (Apr 12, 2018)

I live not too far from where this machine is at. I’d be willing to take a look at it if someone is interested.


----------

